# Update on my life :)



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, so Robin messaged me and made me realize I needed to climb out of my cave and visit my peeps (see what I did there lol) I last posted about me being diagnosed diabetic, and that my dr missed my diagnoses. That really freaked me out. So I have been hunkering down and focusing on that right now. Between dealing with horrible side effects from the meds, and adjusting my diet, Katie getting out of school, then dance recital then vacation, things were very crazy. Now hoping things will settle down a bit. I just had my follow up 3 months post diagnosis. My A1C dropped from 10.5, to 4.9. Fasting levels are down from over 300 to 102, and have lost an additional 40 pounds making that a total of 82 gone . I am so happy with those results! Chicken news, all my girls are doing well. Most laying every day. so much so that hubby is in the process of building a small quarantine coop so I can add 3 more hopefully in August. (will NOT have them in the garage!)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello 8hensalaying! I'm so happy for your progress! ! I'm glad you checked in to update us. It's also very encouraging for me. I'm not diabetic, but it runs in my family. I hhave 60 or 70 lbs to lose. My back is a mess so I haven't been exercising lately. So thx for the encouragement! !


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Hello 8hensalaying! I'm so happy for your progress! ! I'm glad you checked in to update us. It's also very encouraging for me. I'm not diabetic, but it runs in my family. I hhave 60 or 70 lbs to lose. My back is a mess so I haven't been exercising lately. So thx for the encouragement! !


Well as far as weight goes, I still have a long way to go. Wish I could say I was even half way there, but I can't.  Now with this condition I have no choice but to just keep plugging along however long it takes. Progress is progress even if it is just in babysteps


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There she is. And so glad to see such a huge improvement in your numbers. That alone can be a challenge to get under control. 

I wish I knew what the diet was but my Sis was eating the same diet as her diabetic boyfriend and lost a bunch of weight. She didn't do any exercising but lost a lot. If I remember right, it didn't do much for him and his numbers.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I found a wonderful forum which talked about controlling it in a way that makes sense to me. They teach what is called "eat to your meter" Basically you test right before meals and then 1 hour and 2 hours after. That way you learn what foods raise your levels and what to avoid. It ended up being for me absolutely no starches/sugars/or fruits. After a little tweaking I am basically following a low carb moderate protein high fat diet. I am (somewhat) of a conspiracy theorist at heart. I do feel that the pharmaceutical companies want to keep us on meds and sick. That is how they make their money. My goal is to take as few meds as possible, while still controlling the sugar by diet. Now just need to figure out what I can do for excercise. I wish I could just walk, but not possible with my bum foot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gets old, doesn't it? You know what else will benefit so much but some other physical or outside force prevents it from happening.

I think they are really beginning to understand that one size does not fit all when it comes to control. The biggest challenge is finding the outside resources to provide information. What happens when you don't have internet to find the information you did? Going through what I am with hubs has given me a feel for how hard it is to connect with the right "professional" to get the needed answers.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

And with any health situation there is SO MUCH info that your head starts to spin. Kind of have to take most of it with a grain of salt and do trial and error for what works for you. (when you can)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are in an area with a gym that has a pool? I'm thinking about starting that at one of our local gyms.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Are in an area with a gym that has a pool? I'm thinking about starting that at one of our local gyms.


the only ones that do are WAAAAAAY out of my price range and about 30 minutes away. I am moving more, walking out to the coop 15-20 times a day, but that is hardly cardio worthy lol. I think my best option is really to buckle down and get an excercise bike. My Aunt loaned me one, but it is recumbant and i don't like it the angles feel all awkward to me  may need to suck it up and do it anyway.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very impressive A1C drop, great self control. You ought to be proud of yourself 8hens.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Very impressive A1C drop, great self control. You ought to be proud of yourself 8hens.


thanks Dawg. I was really shocked it came down so much. I was hoping for 6.5 so I am really pleased with that!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm glad to see you doing better! Don't keep us in suspense so long next time ok?

Have you tried yoga? I did some slight yoga after my hip surgery to get the flexibility I needed to try an exercise regimen. I have been going to the 'Y' two - three times a week and trying really hard to lose my excess baggage before I have my next hip replaced.

With the internet at your fingertips, finding exercises you can do at home is relatively easy!

Keep us posted.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> I'm glad to see you doing better! Don't keep us in suspense so long next time ok?
> 
> Have you tried yoga? I did some slight yoga after my hip surgery to get the flexibility I needed to try an exercise regimen. I have been going to the 'Y' two - three times a week and trying really hard to lose my excess baggage before I have my next hip replaced.
> 
> ...


I did give some a try, but haven't been able to find what works for me online. I need something reeeeaaaaly basic. I have a fused ankle that still hurts after 7 years post surgery. Getting up and down off the floor is difficult, and a lot of it was too metaphysical for me. I would love a gentle stretching video with out all the "lining up of the chakra, and chi" stuff


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats on the weight loss and A1C drop-both excellent results.Keep up the good work!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh there's a name we haven't seen in a while! Nice to see you back!  

Glad to hear you're doing so well. I wouldn't bawk at losing that much weight, regardless if you have a ways to go, that was a LOT. Give credit where credit is due! 

Maybe if you can't find a cardio exercise you can perhaps invest in some weights. Exercise of one kind is still better than no exercise of any kind. Plus I think weight lifting is an underused tool. Personally cardio sends my body into a spiraling abyss and I can't move much at all for the next few days (as I have my own terrible health to deal with) so it completely cancels out any benefit I may have had from it. Weight lifting on the other hand... does me well. As you said earlier, everyone is different. It's great you've already learned that and are on the road to finding what works best for you. That makes you years ahead of the rest! Good luck!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Oh there's a name we haven't seen in a while! Nice to see you back!
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing so well. I wouldn't bawk at losing that much weight, regardless if you have a ways to go, that was a LOT. Give credit where credit is due!
> 
> Maybe if you can't find a cardio exercise you can perhaps invest in some weights.


Thanks! I do think about weights, I hate the idea of going to a gym, but that is probably what I need to do. No impact on my bum ankle and I know that building muscles help you burn fat faster. Need to stalk CL for a cheap bowflex or other resistant/weight machine


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

i had a patient who was somewhat overweight and he couldn't understand why he was needing insulin on top of his diet and med control diabetes. I said if you're gaining weight, you're making more cells that require insulin to take in food. If you lose weight, you have less cells that require insulin. He looked at me and I could see the "light" go on. I'm glad I could teach him something .


----------

